
Here come the self-driving taxis - lawrenceyan
https://www.economist.com/gulliver/2018/11/23/here-come-the-self-driving-taxis
======
partingshots
I wonder how many cars they’ll have on the road to start. It seems the
technology is proven at this point, which is no small feat considering how far
away all other competitors seem to be on that side, but now Fiat Chrysler has
to pull its weight in producing cars quickly enough. Does anyone know how well
the car manufacturing is streamlined currently? Can they support an expedited
ramp up to the 60,000 cars Waymo has ordered from them in a timeline of ~1
year?

I think that answer will determine whether Waymo can leverage the 2-3 years of
free reign it has to dominate the markets and create an impenetrable moat or
if other self driving companies will ultimately manage to catch up in time.

